# Venting a leisure battery..



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Just a quick question....

My replacement lead acid batteries have vent holes (with bungs) at each end.

Do I need to attach pipes at both ends of each battery or would one suffice?

Pete


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Pete

My last battery with that configuration ie two vents was organised as two separate 6v cells but the previous one was all one so :

So i'm afraid it all depends.

Put a vent tube in one, blow and see if air comes out the other side. If it does then you could blank one and just use the other.

I joined both sides with an aquarium T piece so it looked a bit like a stethoscope.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Frank.

I'll give it a blow tommorrow :wink: 

Pete


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Please don't suck :wink:


----------

